# Transit Visa/NZeTA



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi,

My mum is an Indian citizen. She is planning to travel from Australia to USA via Auckland.
I believe she is eligible for NZeTA (and doesn't require transit visa). Please let me know if my understanding is correct, as per this screenshot.


----------

